
Ask HN: Is it unethical to make a business derived from inside joke with friend - wafflez180
I’m starting a business which the idea was derived from an inside joke between my friend and I. The joke mentioned an imaginary product, but we never considered to take it seriously. Half a year later, I haven’t spoken to him in months, and at a hackathon I decided why not work on the idea. Is it unethical to not include him in the business?<p>I want to work on it alone because I don’t need help to execute with this idea.
======
piocho
If he is a really good friend, I suppose he won't care at all.

------
c3534l
Yeah, it's fine.

